
Excellent, deep series on Uber's Ponzi-scheme economics - striglia
https://boingboing.net/2016/12/07/excellent-deep-series-on-uber.html
======
greenyoda
Discussion on the first article in the series:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13079023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13079023)

